# Strainer Browns Canyon



## tony (Apr 19, 2004)

Heads up. There is the ugliest strainer I have ever seen in Widowmaker Rapid on Browns canyon. For those who know it the strainer is on the left side of descision rock below the toilet bowl. The strainer is obvious from above and should be easy to miss. It looks like a big cottonwood got lodged and it looks like a railroad tie got stuck on top of that. I believe that state parks is going to try and get it out tonight (6/6). keep an eye out
heywood


----------



## sun_shine (Jul 11, 2005)

*gone*

the strainers been removed


----------

